# Oily Skin...



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Anyone got any recommendations. I have "break outs" of oily skin. Basically clear skin for a month then one week boom oily and if I leave it end up with spots, so ordinary water won't do the trick as after I dry my face the oil comes back like 10 min later...

Any recommendations, also got some creams, duac, retin a, isotropin etc.... Was thinking clearsil pad but don't know if itll last, my face isn't dirty it just keeps getting oily atm Idk why.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Ah fk it, just covered my face in retin a, see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Drink plenty of water!

Do you moisturise your face? If you do, make sure its light.

Google search it though, lots of links come up :thumbup1:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Matt 1 said:


> Drink plenty of water!
> 
> Do you moisturise your face? If you do, make sure its light.
> 
> Google search it though, lots of links come up :thumbup1:


I drink 5 liters a day.

And no don't moisturize at all tbh. Sunbed I find drys it up.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Could be heredity mate

http://1stholistic.com/beauty/skin/skin_oily_skin.htm


----------



## mr2010 (May 19, 2010)

Hi,

I am the same but have had good results by using Simple Oil Balancing Moisturiser and Simple Spotless Skin Triple Action Face Wash.

All Natural and if like me you have sensitive skin you know you won't get rashes or irritations etc.

First i was my face with the Simple Spotless Skin Triple Action Face Wash then moisutrise with Simple Oil Balancing Moisturiser and i find it balances the oils in my skin and stops breakouts.

The Simple Oil Balancing Moisutriser can be bought from places Like Boots, Superdrug.

The Simple Spotless Skin Triple Action Face Wash is new so only places like Boots, Morrisons, Superdrug does it when i was looking the other day.

Not very cheap but it works, well for me anyway.

Simple Spotless Skin Triple Action Face Wash - £3.49

Simple Oil Balancing Moisuriser - £3.99 only 75 ml but it does go a long way.

I also use Quinoderm as it contains Benozyl Peroxide, i use the 10% version, basically it is for people with acne, i use it as i get breakouts, it does not smell great but that soon goes, Benozyl Peroxide is strong and it can bleach clothes and hair so rub in nicely. It can sting a bit for a minute or so but it soon stops. It does dry your skin out allot to but by using the Simple products i gave no problem with that anymore.

Some people who don't get many spots etc use qunioderm and apply a little cream on the spot, usually the next day the spot is either gone or reduced and no longer flamed red color.

You can buy it at boots for £4.89 i think i paid, it has to be bought over counter aswell not off the shelf. Althou all pharmacys and supermarket pharmacies sell it over the counter so it is widely available.

Hope this helps.

MR


----------



## skinnyfat (Mar 30, 2010)

your body is over producing oil as it thinks it needs it, I would actually go the other way and keep good oils in your diet and try and leave your skin alone.

I dont wash my face with any soaps, just the water when I have a shower. I'm 37 and got ID'd buying booze in my hols in April. I say leave your skin alone. If that deosnt help then I guess its just a hormonal thing which is genes.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

same with my greasey mug mate i have found a clearasil wash for oily skin and the misses got me a cream from boots for men NO.7 range called anti-shine lotion it worked for my mug


----------



## mr2010 (May 19, 2010)

Althou everyone can argue and have something work for them, Quinoderm is the best in terms of killing bacteria than can cause acne/break outs. It also reduces the narrowing at the entrance of the hair follicle and stops the skin producing to much oils. Using oils when you got oily skin for me made it worse, i can only control it by drying the skin (less oils being produced by the body in the skin glands, think that what they call it).


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Semen apparently


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Using all those chemicals on your face will make the oil skin worse in the long run, use an oil free facial wash like Cetaphil and only use Benzoyl when a pimple appears. I don't recommend moisturising full stop either, i used to, stopped and my skin has cleared up completely.


----------

